# Curious about Roll Play



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I got my wife a massage table and she is enjoying me giving her a massage and role playing that I am a professional. I have become RAOUL the masseuse. I must say she really gets into it. Its fun how she even talks about her husband not finding out about how much she is enjoying the massage. I love when she talks about a happy ending or how she plans on tipping. We both really enjoy it.

I am wondering what others do for roll play and if they also enjoy it?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Costumes, chains, handcuffs, rope and stakes (stakes for outdoor play obviously) riding crop, blindfolds, clothing that is ready for the salvation army that can be ripped or torn without care... You know the usual.

Mr pink like me to play Laura Petre from the **** Van **** show. I wear leggings, a loose blouse with bulging breasts that are demurring covered by the blouse. I get him a drink and settle on the floor next to his man-chair as he sips and tells me about his day. As he slowly unwinds I begin to massage his legs and accidentally touch his groin area. Then I go to check on dinner and come back with some buttons undone and go back to talking and massaging. I check dinner again but this time I change into a peignoir set and bring my own ****tail.

Then I brazenly go after what I have been thinking about all day. I amuse myself with his package while he recounts a funny story... Depending on his mood or my mood, it changes from there to several other scenarios. But this is his favorite jumping off point.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

For me I often would dress the " role " and prepare to have the proper mindset to make it as real as possible!! I've never thought about using an actual massage table but hmm it's Xmas soon no???

Having to dress the roles I've been able to collect a nice amount of different outfits that my girlfriends would often borrow for Halloween if it's not too risque?

I have a nurses outfit ( no scrubs which is what I use for work haa ) , naughty schoolgirl , sexy witch and vampire and of course the ****ty prostitute with the 6" heels ahem ahem!!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I have a friend that is a big man. 6ft 5 inches tall and 260 pounds and his wife is 4 ft 10 and 90 pounds. Both have a great sense of humor. One night we were all at a party and as they were leaving, she gave him a nudge telling him that they have some "business to take care of" meaning sex. He was walking behind her and he said in a louder than normal voice, "Ok, but I ain't wearing that gorilla suit! It's hot and itchy". Just about passed out from laughing. She said "don't worry about the suit, just bring the banana".


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sometimes my husband will introduce me to people as his girlfriend and to please not tell his wife. I love it!!


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

wow...I'm jealous...that's all I have for now.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I actually had to Google Laura Petre... Anon, are the Bulging Ones an improvisation 'cause sure as heck I don't see any bulging one's on the original Laura


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hah, you wouldn't have seen any bulging ones on the original Anon either! I have bionic boobies!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Anon....love the leggings part of your sexy "attire". Very nice. 

I also think I might have to invest in a massage table. That sounds like a great idea we can both use.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Never actually done roll play. I think my H would just laugh his ass off at me. But it sounds like it sure could be fun! Kudos to you for making it happen !


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

I enjoy it. I have tried role play with my H for a needed change of pace, but he just cannot take it seriously. He does try, but is always breaking character, smirking, or saying silly things that kind of ruin it for me. I do try to see past that and refocus him and myself. 

I love the massage table idea too. 

He has played a plumber for me, he has pretended to be my "date", wondering when his parents were coming home. Nothing too exciting or different.


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

My wife has a French maids outfit with a black thong. She will be cleaning in it...bending over and such. I tell her to come her and clean something for me. Which of course has to do with going down on me....and then it is on.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I enjoy playing the repair man when I do things around the house. At the end of the day I tell the Mrs what the bill is for the repairs. Often the bill for a full days work is over a thousand dollars. She is never seems to have enough to pay the bill and is willing to work it out in other ways. Sometimes it takes a few days to pay the bill off. Of course we argue about the price of her service as oppose to my services but that is half the fun!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Roll play?


View attachment 11985



I'd play with his rolls!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Just installed a hot tub at the house. Looks like I might be the new pool boy. LOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Lucky wife! I'm the pool boy!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> I got my wife a massage table and she is enjoying me giving her a massage and role playing that I am a professional. I have become RAOUL the masseuse. I must say she really gets into it. Its fun how she even talks about her husband not finding out about how much she is enjoying the massage. I love when she talks about a happy ending or how she plans on tipping. We both really enjoy it.
> 
> I am wondering what others do for roll play and if they also enjoy it?


I am so jealous. "Raoul the Renegade Masseuse" is right up my fantasy alley. 

Christmas list: one massage table


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL I had no idea how expensive a good pool boy can be. Lucky for me the spa is a year around pool. It needs alot of attention


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

As with anything boundaries are important.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

:lol:

Truly, fantasy land can be a mine field. But it can also be fun to just roll with it:

"Why yes, Doctor. I could lose a few pounds. Too bad there's nothing that can be done about the size of your wanger."


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Raoul the masseuse had an appointment the other night. Husband was out of town and he gave the Mrs and hour long massage. 45 min into the massage she was talking about a happy ending. There was two happy endings and both Raoul and the Mrs have a schedule for another massage next week. 

She has scheduled for the deluxe massage that starts with a body shampoo and shower before the massage. probably take more than the allot hour. 

What a job Raoul has.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I really need to buy a massage table for our home!!!!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Happyquest said:


> I got my wife a massage table and she is enjoying me giving her a massage and role playing that I am a professional. I have become RAOUL the masseuse. I must say she really gets into it. Its fun how she even talks about her husband not finding out about how much she is enjoying the massage. I love when she talks about a happy ending or how she plans on tipping. We both really enjoy it.
> 
> I am wondering what others do for roll play and if they also enjoy it?


HATE ROLL PLAYING in fact I can't even remotely do it. My brain won't allow me to play it just overrides it.

Same goes for talking all filthy and trashy like FFF.......CK ME HARD etc etc. The wife and I don't like either at all.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> HATE ROLL PLAYING in fact I can't even remotely do it. My brain won't allow me to play it just overrides it.
> 
> Same goes for talking all filthy and trashy like FFF.......CK ME HARD etc etc. The wife and I don't like either at all.


How about coming home and unexpectedly seeing your wife as a french maid "dusting" in your home? She sure bends over a lot! 

How about a cheerleader costume?

How about coming home to a lady with a professional white lab coat who will ask you VERY personal questions about your sex life. The name on her jacket is AnitaLay...Of course, she is wearing sexy high heels, but she somehow forgot her panties. You must answer all of her questions in detail....before she can administer any therapy.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My imagination is running wild again................


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

rush said:


> My imagination is running wild again................


Mrs rush home yet?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

no, find out Tuesday if FIL has gone into remission or not, if so she will be home soon, if not will be longer.....


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

me and the missus have done it a few times, one time she had a pizza delivered and that guy just gave it to her hard before her husband got home, poor girl was just wearing a white satin shirt and forgot to put panties on.

it is fun, it is a way of cheating without cheating. as long as you are both consensual it should be healthy and fun to do.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I Notice The Details said:


> How about coming home and unexpectedly seeing your wife as a french maid "dusting" in your home? She sure bends over a lot!
> 
> How about a cheerleader costume?
> 
> How about coming home to a lady with a professional white lab coat who will ask you VERY personal questions about your sex life. The name on her jacket is AnitaLay...Of course, she is wearing sexy high heels, but she somehow forgot her panties. You must answer all of her questions in detail....before she can administer any therapy.


Nope.........not my thing but I get it!! I hate surprise sex or quicky sex 

The older I get all I like is 5 course freshly showered whole gambit sex.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Had a great roll play the other weekend that was a little expensive but so worth it. I told me wife to go to a certain bar that happened to be at a hotel near us. ( I had a room reservation at a head of time). I told her that she was to be alone at the bar having a drink in a business outfit. I would have to work at picking her up and getting her to spend the night or evening with me. I have to say I was even a bit nervous that I would be rejected if I didnt say the right things.

1. First was the approach and introduction. She had no idea what I would be wearing so I kind of surprised her wearing my best suit like a CEO executive.

2. I was curious about her and asking questions all about her which I believe she enjoyed.

3. A few drinks turned into dinner and then we spent the evening getting to know each other all over again.

4. There was dinner and ****tails and dancing and then she come up for a nightcap to my room. She didn't know I had gotten a room there for real. She was surprised when I gave her the key.

5. It was a very hot night and I think she enjoyed it. Something hot about getting a hotel in your home town.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Role* play.

Male prison guard, teacher,r**ist, shy student in sex class, one night stands where one of us is cheating, sex counselor, master/sex slave, just being angry (with warning) and having sex. I think that is it. Public location attempts, but that wouldn't be role play.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Mr pink like me to play Laura Petre from the **** Van **** show.


Then he trips over the ottoman and his d*ck accidentally falls into you, I suppose.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Anon....love the leggings part of your sexy "attire". Very nice.
> 
> I also think I might have to invest in a massage table. That sounds like a great idea we can both use.


Dude, even *I* have a massage table. Get with the program.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Note to self: Netflix, **** Van **** show.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Then he trips over the ottoman and his d*ck accidentally falls into you, I suppose.


Yes, because he has perfect balance and aim. Now that's something I'd like to see on the next Circ du Soleil!


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

That would be quit the move. 

Gosh, I wish I had a good role play story. Unfortunately the role I play is to be consistent.


----------

